# coyote calibers



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Favorite coyote caliber*​
22-2501625.40%2232234.92%204711.11%22023.17%2431625.40%


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I was just wanntan to know what everyones favorite caliber was


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

The absolute best caliber is not even listed. The 25-06 Remington(85 grain bullets).


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

The .243 will fill the shoes of the 25-06 almost, shooting 75 grain bullets.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

243 is flatter. In fact, based on my calculations out to 500 yards it is the flattest of all the calibers listed. I did find one that was flatter. It was the 240 Weatherby.


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree on the .240 Weatherby being the ultimate. I bet the recoil is more abusive also. I didn't mean too say that the 243 is not as flat as the 25-06. I haven't done my homework on the .243; but the 25-06 will shoot 85 grains at the muzzle going about 3360 fps. And I thought(I could be wrong) the .243 would shoot 75 grains around the same speed. So I thought the 25-06 was a little better because you get the benfit of 10 more grains of bullet weight going virtually the same speed. Something else is that the .243 is short action and the 25-06 is Long action. I would say that the .243 is more popular because most people prefer short action, especially if they can get the same performance as the long action competitor.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I've gotten 85gn TSX's to 3500fps from a 22" barreled 243 using IMR 4831. I didn't use that load because it doesn't match up with the Leupold B&C reticle.  3200fps makes the TSX/B&C reticle nearly perfect so that's the speed I shoot them at.

The 240WBY is basically a 30-06 case necked down to .244, belted, and double radius shoulders formed. The 240 WBY could loosely be called a 24-06. It's doubltful that many folks could perceive a recoil difference between a 25-06 or a 240 Wby.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I guess it depends on what you want to do with the coyote. If you like getting close and saving the pelt then something smaller is best. If you just want get a few for what ever reason. Then something else is required. I have shot coyotes with every caliber I shoot. I personally like using the bigger ones as I do not sell pelts.


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

That's cookin' for an 85 grain bullet from a .243; But I do recall that a .243 can be loaded pretty hot. I have always wanted a .243; it just didn't work out that way yet. I got a straight pull mauser rifle at a gun store on a trade. I visited my Dad in Ohio and we went to the Ashland, KY gun range to zero the scope. It was bigtime sub-moa, and then I started shooting at a 12" steel plate that was set up at 300 yards. When my dad saw the 85 grain bullets smacking that plate through his binoculars, he was sold on the 25-06, so he called the gun store in Indiana to see if he had another one, and by chance, the gun store had one more in 25-06, just like mine. It is now my Dad's number one coyote gun, I later puchased a Sako Finnlight in 25-06, and it is my number one rifle. My Dad and I do not save pelts. We want killing power on a Coyote, and 25-06 or .243 have got to be the answer, without too much recoil. Man, if I knew that shooting a .240 Weatherby would be the same recoil as my 25-06, I may have taken an interest in .240 WBY.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

308, the best coyote rifle is one that *YOU* can shoot well. It helps if you have a rifle suited to your coyote hunting conditions, but 1st you just need a rifle you can shoot well.

For those calling in high coyote density areas an AR-15 might be the best due to the possibility of mulitple dogs in on one calling session. For someone calling in an area that sees a lot of pressure you might need something considerably larger that's less effected by wind on longer shots, and 1 is all you'll get. The particular caliber is far less important than the ability to shoot whatever rifle you get.

I quite often recomend the 223 as a 1st varmint rifle because it is one of the least expensive centerfires to shoot. More practice will make you better, and practice is much more important than evan an extra 500fps.

Some guys will go the full custom gun route, others will shoot their deer rifle. The best two guys at taking coyotes of opportunity shoot their deer rifles for everything. One shoots a 7Rem mag with 160gn partitions, the other a 300WSM with 180gn partitions. Neither are too hard on fur, as the controlled expansion bullets don't expand much inside a small coyote.

Statements like this:



> The absolute best caliber is not even listed. The 25-06 Remington(85 grain bullets).


Are generally made by people who only have experience with 1 or maybe 2 calibers so their opinion of the "best" will be limited to their experience.

Statemens like this:



> I guess it depends on what you want to do with the coyote. If you like getting close and saving the pelt then something smaller is best. If you just want get a few for what ever reason. Then something else is required. I have shot coyotes with every caliber I shoot. I personally like using the bigger ones as I do not sell pelts.


Would lead me to believe the author has shot quite a few coyotes with quite a few calibers and realizes that the best coyote rifle is the one in your hands when you happen upon Mr. Coyote, he understands caliber matters little and coyotes are just a way to keep your shooting skills polished.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree with Horsager. If you are worried about hides try a contolled expansion deer bullet. I think we get too hung up on velocity. Wind drift with those small for caliber bullets becomes an issue up here on the Northern Plains.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

OK ok, so you are saying that a 160gr Trophy Bonded Bear Claw out of my 7mmMag will do LESS damage coming out of a coyote than a 55gr BTSP from my 22-250? I want answers from guys that have done both, and actually examined the exit hole.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

What about the 204 rueger?


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

I think any small caliber is good for coyotes. I haven't shot a coyote over 100 yards yet. The closer they come in the better IMO. Speed and size of bullet doesn't matter to me. If my gun hits where I aim that is all I worry about. So I shoot a .223 because it is relatively cheap to shoot and is pretty accurate too.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Hagfan, where you put the bullet and what it contacts on it's way through will determine the extent of the damage you see. Normally I use a 243 with 85gn TSX's. Most of them pinhole in and have a quarter to fift-cent sized exit hole, but I've hit big bones on the way through and had exit wounds the size of a volley ball. Seems that placement of the exit is the important part of this. Exit through the chest or the head and the wounds are manageable. Exit out the paunch (behind the ribs, ahead of the rear quarters) and you have a mess, regardless of bullet design. The bulk of the coyotes I've seen taken with a good controlled expansion bullet from a "deer" caliber had a very small entrance wound and generally smaller than a golfball sized exit wound. Again, much of this depended on where the bullet exited, and what it contacted on the way through.

So take the above with a grain of salt, then go shoot a pile of coyotes, examine the entrance/exit wounds carefully and next year add to the discussion as you collect data. You're always going to tear up a few hides, no way around it, but experience will teach you faster than anything else.


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

Longrifle2506 said:


> The absolute best caliber is not even listed. The 25-06 Remington(85 grain bullets).


 :beer: hell yeah a fellow -06 lover


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Horsager, thanks a BUNCH for the informative post. I plan on doing as much coyote calling as i possibly can once i return from the sandbox. I will try a variety of .223 and .22-250 and i suppose learn how to sew.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes i think it would be fun to go out with the big 50BMG and shoot some at 1000 yards, throw some prairie dogs in there too. You hit them with that and theres no doubt there going down, not to mention you can take out the DNR mans truck if hes coming to give ya grief.... ha ha. Maybe even get out there at a couple thousand yards and see what happens, thats a real test of a sniper. :sniper:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah, since i am trying to save hides, a 50BMG is JUST what i need... :roll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

universitywaterfowler said:


> Yes i think it would be fun to go out with the big 50BMG and shoot some at 1000 yards, throw some prairie dogs in there too. You hit them with that and theres no doubt there going down, not to mention you can take out the DNR mans truck if hes coming to give ya grief.... ha ha. Maybe even get out there at a couple thousand yards and see what happens, thats a real test of a sniper. :sniper:


Ummmmmmm..........yeeeeahhh.....not much to say about that one.

On a different note, I didn't vote. You don't have my favorite caliber up there.  :wink:


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Jiffy,

What is your favorite caliber? I'll tell you mine, if you tell me yours...or is it I'll show you.........never mind. :lol: Anyway, I am very partial to the .17 cal centerfire. I save/sell the hides, and have no need or wish to sew. :wink:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

It starts with a three, there is a zero in the middle and it ends with an eight.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Jiffy said:


> It starts with a three, there is a zero in the middle and it ends with an eight.


Umm...a .30-378 Wby Mag? Damn, boy, you sure shoot a LOT of rifle at them coyotes!!! :lol:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Jiffy,

I think he gotcha


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jaybic said:


> Jiffy,
> 
> I think he gotcha


Nope, it'd have to be .33-078. The zero has to be in the middle.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

hagfan72 said:


> OK ok, so you are saying that a 160gr Trophy Bonded Bear Claw out of my 7mmMag will do LESS damage coming out of a coyote than a 55gr BTSP from my 22-250? I want answers from guys that have done both, and actually examined the exit hole.


I try to stay away from belted magnums but I can tell you a friend of mine has shot four coyotes with a 165 grain trophy bonded bear claw out of a 30-06 over the last two years while deer hunting and you can't tell the difference between that load and the coyotes I have shot with my .243.

When you finally kill your first coyote with your 22-250 you will realize what Horsager and I are talking about. It is more about shot placement than any thing else. I have messed up just as many coyotes with a 22-250 as I have with other calibers. The only fur friendly round is a .17 rem. with .222 or .223 being ok but somewhat limited in range and difficult to shoot at long range on windy days. I've never tried the .204 ruger so I can't comment. Shoot the coyotes with what ever you have with you and worry about the one, two, or six inch hole after the coyotes dead. Good Luck.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

hagfan72 said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> > It starts with a three, there is a zero in the middle and it ends with an eight.
> ...


 :lol: :beer:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

The reason a magnum can make smaller holes is because the bullet is going right through the animal without expanding. While the 55 grain bullet is expanding to its full capacity and ripping through. It's also why if your shooting something like a 300 win mag at a deer you should get the lower grain bullets, 150 160 etc.... the higher grain bullets like 220 are made for thick hides and possible bone destruction, so when they hit something like a deer or coyote they wont expand. Or not as much as they should..... you get the point. :sniper: However if you take that 7mm and hit that coyote through the shoulders you might have a mess on your hands. uke:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh yea so what I am trying to say is get the 50 BMG ..... ha jk that was suppose to be a fun message not all to serious, cuz you know that would be fun.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> The reason a magnum can make smaller holes is because the bullet is going right through the animal without expanding. While the 55 grain bullet is expanding to its full capacity and ripping through. It's also why if your shooting something like a 300 win mag at a deer you should get the lower grain bullets, 150 160 etc.... the higher grain bullets like 220 are made for thick hides and possible bone destruction, so when they hit something like a deer or coyote they wont expand. Or not as much as they should..... you get the point. :sniper: However if you take that 7mm and hit that coyote through the shoulders you might have a mess on your hands. uke:


Bullet placement is paramount
Bullet construction is second
Actual Bullet weight within a given caliber, assuming similar construction is fairly insignificant. Case in point, I load a 200gn TSX in my 300Win. A 130TSX would do everything the 200 would do on the game I'd use that rifle for. Or if you wish to talk about varmint bullets, you'd be hard pressed to determine if Mr. Coyote or Mr. Prairie dog was killed with a 22cal V-max in 40gn or 60gn.

We seem to be overcome with folks who read lots and shoot little.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

K i tell you what shoot a cape buffalo with a 200 grain bullet vs a 400 grain bullet and let me know how that works out for you. Yes bullet placement is huge, and sure you can kill a deer with a 22 if you place the bullet right, the question here is is it wise. a heavier bullet is going to penetrate better, and keep its shape a little longer, is it going to be a huge dif. no not if your talking about a 30-06 in 150 gr. vs 170 gr. but when your talking about a 7mm mag. in 170 gr. vs his 243 i believe it was in a 70 gr. yes its huge. The 7mm is going to go right through without expanding, or perhaps just a minute amount, while your 243 is meant for coyotes, so it will perform as such and expand. :sniper:


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Actually I shoot 100 grain nosler partitions. I use the same load for deer and coyote. I have learned over the years more often than not
especially inside of 250 yards that the bullet is coming out the other side. I just try to minimize the size of that exit hole. If I still had a 22-250 I might try the 60 grain nosler partition.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah and bullet construction has nothing to do with penetration. :roll: Mere bullet grains and velocity are just pieces to the puzzle.

Bottom line: Bullet construction is just as important, if not more so, than velocity and weight when it comes to penetration. You can bank on that one. :wink:

(Invector alert...whoooop, whoooop, whooop, whooop.... :lol: )


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

universitywaterfowler said:


> K i tell you what shoot a cape buffalo with a 200 grain bullet vs a 400 grain bullet and let me know how that works out for you. Yes bullet placement is huge, and sure you can kill a deer with a 22 if you place the bullet right, the question here is is it wise. a heavier bullet is going to penetrate better, and keep its shape a little longer, is it going to be a huge dif. no not if your talking about a 30-06 in 150 gr. vs 170 gr. but when your talking about a 7mm mag. in 170 gr. vs his 243 i believe it was in a 70 gr. yes its huge. The 7mm is going to go right through without expanding, or perhaps just a minute amount, while your 243 is meant for coyotes, so it will perform as such and expand. :sniper:


On coyotes 85gn bullets from my 243Win perform pretty much the same as 140gn bullets from my 270Win, and they're pretty much the same as 200gn Bullets from my 300Win. 53gn, 62gn, or 75gn bullets from my 22-250 or one of the 223's would perform (on coyotes) just like the 85's, 140's, and 200's mentioned above. Caliber in, golf ball sized hole out regardless of caliber or grain weight, unless the bullet *exits *the paunch (behind the ribs, ahead of the rear quarters), then the holes are very large regardless of caliber, grain weight, or construction.

After hearing the dubacle from my hunting partners Australian Water buffalo (they're bigger than cape buffalo) hunt last week I'd take my 200gn 30 cal bullets and succeed in spades.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

and all im saying is if I am going to kill a coyote I am going to use a 50BMG, I mean if i wounded this thing and it came after me I would be soooo scared, and would end up in his belly. :lame: 
I think we need a third or fourth opinion on this matter you seem pretty stubborn.... confident.
if your 22 250 or your 243 performs like your 300 win mag, do you use them elk hunting?? You make it seem like im saying the 243 is going to rip a softball sized hole through and the 7mm will go right through only leaving a pea sized hole, I know we are talking about small differences, however I wasn't the one who brought up this debate. :eyeroll:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd have no trouble using my 243 on elk (or any NA big game animal save grizz and polar bears, and in a pinch it'd do that too), and out to 400yds it'd work just fine. Examination of the wound channel would show similar results. Save for the entrance wound few could tell the difference after that, and the elk would be every bit as dead. Handloaded 85gn TSX's from a 243 would fill an ark full of harvested game, Moses would have been mighty lonely. 

Filling tags teaches lots. Reading magazines tells you only what someone else is willing to reveal.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

You didn't list enough options. Here are a few more.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=37977


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sheesh, what a blow-up. LOL I was merely trying to ask some of the guys' EXPERIENCES when it came to saving hides and what TYPE of bullet they thought was best.

Horsager, you nailed it on the head, there are a boatload of guys in here that read a few articles and call themselves experienced. I personally have shot quite a few coyotes in my day, BUT, I have never examined the damage. This winter will be my first at trying my hand at skinning/selling hides. So no, no 50BMG's, and no, no other calibers other than the .22-250, and no, I do not handload.

On a lighter note, there are a BUTTLOAD of doves flying around here lately, cannot wait for the opener.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Horsager said:


> Filling tags teaches lots. Reading magazines tells you only what someone else is willing to reveal.


Nailed it there, Horsager, nailed it!


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes the 50BMG was a joke... The best caliber I have used for small entrance and exit wounds was the 17, if your shooting longer distances than the 223 is nice, never shot the 22 250 so.. idk. Now having said that, I am not just someone who reads articles, I am the hillbilly at the local sand pit shooting 2000 rounds a day, bringing every gun I can get up there. Bring a lot of friends, just to get better and see what i can do. My fav. thing to do is long range shots, and 250 yds. with a ruger vaquero in 44 magnum, I hit a box that was 2ft. by 1 ft. with 6 cons shots. Now maybe luck, but thats just and example of the shooting I like to do. Longest shot I have ever taken was out deer hunting with my 243 and it was on a squirrel. Deer hunting is so boring, so I take in a little varmint hunting to pass time, even shot a fisher once.
I have a question for you boys. Has anyone ever tried shooting a coyote with a rubber bullet???? Shouldn't damage it, however you will have to get it close. Maybe worth a try just to see, if your really serious about pelts and such. :sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I had a bit of an eye-opening this week. My buddy shot a rock chuck with a 223 and a 50 gr TNT. Veeeeery small entrance hole, and only a few very small exit holes. The bullet entered the body cavity and exploded leaving the chuch intact. The bullet was leaving the muzzle at about 3076 and the chuck was at about 70 yards.

The next day, I shot a badger with my 22-250 and a 50 gr v-max leaving the muzzle at about 3915. The badger was at about 85 yards. Didn't find and entrace, but the exit hole was about 3 inches in diameter. I was kind of expecting it to explode internally and not have an exit. Perhaps I just barely clipped the badger and the exit and entrace is the same hole? That is my guess. It did a lot more damage than I expected from what I have read on this forum.

I guess I shouldn't judge the bullet on one performance. On the bright side, I have a hide to send in. I just have to sew up a hole.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

that ~900fps really does make a difference. but so does the HP vs BT. It also has to do where you hit, if your hitting bone or not and the muscle mass of the animal even makes a difference.

Hitting a chuck is like hitting a bowl of jello, it'll more than likely go through like you had mentioned. where as hitting the badger with it's incredible muscle mass is like hitting a rock. A lot more force will be distributed when hitting a hard target vs a soft target.

just a side note, badgers aren't prime until January to March. So don't waste your time right now just give it some time.

xdeano


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I thought is was a chuck. My son shot a chuck in the exact same place about 2 months ago and my buddy missed one in the exact same place the day before. When I pulled the trigger, I didn't even really look to see what it was because I knew it was a chuck (only it wasn't).


----------



## CANON2000 (Mar 18, 2007)

223 for me :lol:


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

You talk about saving hides, yet I don't even see any .17's in your poll.

The .17 Fireball is THE new hot caliber. The .17 Remington is proven and even has its (mostly) own forum on the internet. Also, don't forget the .19's and .20's.


----------

